# Crab Fries?



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 11, 2019)

Looking for a crab fries recipe. I found quite a few online, but I've come to enjoy the recipes of things that I have made based on recipes you all have provided. To note - I am looking for a crab fries recipe that involves crab meat.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 11, 2019)

Not aware of what this is but sounds interesting!


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2019)

Do you mean crab cakes or deep fried blue claw crabs?
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

I've had crab fries. And the ones I had just had a mixture of melted cheese and crab over french fries. That what you're referring to?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've had crab fries. And the ones I had just had a mixture of melted cheese and crab over french fries. That what you're referring to?



Exactly what I'm referring to.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 12, 2019)

tropics said:


> Do you mean crab cakes or deep fried blue claw crabs?
> Richie



No, but I would certainly take a cab cake recipe too.


----------



## tropics (Aug 12, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> No, but I would certainly take a cab cake recipe too.


Derek Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/crab-cakes.279011/


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2019)

I've never made them. Only had when eating out. But this sounds very close to what I had:

6 oz Dungeness crab legs (~3 crab legs), steamed and removed from shell. Or a can of lump crab meat
2 tsp Old Bay seasoning
Dash of salt
Dash of pepper
2 oz fresh mozzarella (use more if desired)
2 oz queso fresco (use more if desired)
1/4 cup fresh chives, diced (or substitute green onion)
French fries of your choosing
Mix all ingredients except the fries. And slowly heat until cheese is melted and starting to bubble. Pour over hot fries and enjoy!


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2019)

That’s the only crab fries I had. Old bay seasoned fries topped with crab meat, melted cheese and crumbled bacon. 

Steve’s recipe sounds good!


----------



## bradger (Sep 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've had crab fries. And the ones I had just had a mixture of melted cheese and crab over french fries. That what you're referring to?



Now you made me think about making crab nachos.


----------



## bradger (Sep 28, 2019)

steves recipe looks good, i would use smoked cheeses though


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2019)

bradger said:


> steves recipe looks good, i would use smoked cheeses though



That's not a bad idea there.


----------



## bradger (Sep 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That's not a bad idea there.


thank you


----------

